# I'm 100% Stumped



## slugplate (Dec 3, 2019)

Hi All, I am completely lost with this one. It is a crudely sealed ball with a flat bottom. It appears it never held any contents. It has a flattened base so it can sit upright. I live 5 miles from the Atlantic Ocean in Monmouth County, NJ and I found this deposited in the refuse kicked up by Hurricane Sandy. What it was used for is a complete mystery. From what I see, it's a BIMAL. the sealed opening is made of glass that looks like it was stuffed in there when it was hot.


----------



## NC btl-dvr (Dec 3, 2019)

This maybe: Toilet Bowl float
https://www.ebay.com/i/162194032032...MIgp25va6a5gIVCRgMCh1doQc4EAQYAyABEgLqGvD_BwE


----------



## slugplate (Dec 3, 2019)

Thanks NC btl-dvr, it's certainly possible. It's about 5"-6" in diameter and I thought it would be too big for that. But, then again, I wouldn't have any idea about those things. Thank you for helping me out.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Dec 3, 2019)

I think it is a glass fishing float.


----------



## coreya (Dec 3, 2019)

I agree with Fishing float.


----------



## shotdwn (Dec 3, 2019)

I have to agree with NC btl-dvr. It is a float ball for a toilet tank. The part raised up from it with a lip is where a metal part is crimped to it and a rod screwed into the metal attachment on one end and to the fill valve on the other.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 4, 2019)

Probably not a water saver toilet.  We've come a long way!


----------



## embe (Dec 4, 2019)

Cool find!  I've seen fishing floats but never would have thought about a toilet bowl float (which, when I was a kid, my Dad eloquently referred to as a "sh*t smasher")


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Jan 24, 2020)

SlugplsteThis is an interesting object.
I was torturing my mind trying to figure out what a hell is it.
It might be a toilet water saver float
They made it like a bottle.


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Jan 24, 2020)

This is a toilet water saver float made and used in a foreign country.
I guess it was floating for a long time across the ocean. It's European I guess too.


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Jan 25, 2020)

Consider as well saver water tank float.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Feb 13, 2020)

This is not a toilet float its a fishing float, just like the one on ebay 








						2 OLD 2 SEAM CLEAR GLASS FISHING  FLOATS 4" AND 6"  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2 OLD 2 SEAM CLEAR GLASS FISHING  FLOATS 4" AND 6" at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## shotdwn (Feb 13, 2020)

I stand corrected. People on ebay are the experts and they are never wrong.  If it is on ebay it has to be gospel.


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Feb 13, 2020)

Ok you win
I bet they were a long time floating around the ocean.Al


----------

